# bee proof caulking or...? trapout trouble



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

When I've had large holes that needed to be caulked, I pushed pieces of aluminum window screen into the holes then caulked. The bees can't chew through the screen. That may not work for you, depending on where the holes/gaps are. The homeowner will expect a certain degree of "niceness" on the finished product. Not sure if you can staple screen over some of the gaps, caulk, then paint or what your situation is. I just know that's what worked in my situation. The bees did not regain access to the building when I used the screen in the gaps then caulk. Good luck.


----------



## hankstump (Jul 30, 2014)

Steel wool is also good to pack into cracks and odd holes. 

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Copper wool (won't rust) and 100% clear silicone.


----------



## Beebeard (Apr 27, 2016)

Ah, why didn't I think of the multi-matrix approach. Will have to give it a go. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

Use stainess steel wool, never use copper wool.
copper leaves deposits and stains and is poison.

buy choreboy stainless pot scrubbers no rust ever.

never had bees chew through expansion foam


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

stuff the hole with fiberglass insulation then caulk. As for additional holes I guess keep stuffing or tell the home owners they have a far more serious problem than was originally suspected. Cut out.


----------

